# Weekly competition 2011-27



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U' F' U F2 U' R U' R' U'
*2. *U' R F U2 R2 F' U R2 F2
*3. *R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
*4. *F' R2 F' R2 U F' R2 U' R
*5. *R U' F2 U' R U2 F' R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B2 F L B2 F' U' R2 D' U B F2 R2 B2 L2 D'
*2. *R F2 U R' U2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B' F' L' D U B U2
*3. *L' R D' R2 D F U B L D L U2 L' U L2 F D U2
*4. *B' F' L U' B F2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 B' U B' U2 L B F'
*5. *L2 B' F' R2 F2 L' D2 F' U L U F R' B' L2 D' L U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L B' D' L2 Rw' Uw' B2 L' Rw' B' D' Uw U' B2 D' Uw U' F L' B2 D Uw2 L R2 U' F' D R2 U2 F' U2 L D2 B U2 Fw R B Uw2 Rw
*2. *R2 U Rw R B' R' D2 Fw Uw' B2 U' R D U2 R2 B' L Rw' B2 L' Fw' Rw Fw F' R2 D2 Fw' F2 D2 F L2 Fw2 Rw R2 D Uw' L D B Fw2
*3. *D F2 L2 Rw2 R F D' U L Rw' R2 U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F L2 B' F2 L F2 L2 D2 U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 Fw L2 Rw R2 U' Rw' D Uw' L2 U2
*4. *Rw' Uw2 B F R' Uw R D' Uw' Fw2 Rw B U' L Rw R F2 L' U Rw' Uw2 U B Rw B2 Fw D2 Uw' L' D2 Uw' U L Rw' F Rw F' L R' D
*5. *L2 Uw2 B Uw Rw F D2 Uw2 Fw Uw F' D Uw' L R' F' Uw U' F' U2 Fw F' D U' L2 U2 Rw U' Fw' Uw2 Fw' L' U L D' B2 Uw F2 R' Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw2 Uw' R Fw' D2 Lw2 U L2 Bw Dw2 B2 D' Uw2 U B' D Uw Fw Rw2 D2 Uw2 B' Bw R B' Fw F' Rw' D Rw2 B' Fw Uw' U2 F U B2 Fw' F2 D' R' B2 U B F2 L Dw' B' F U2 B' U Bw' Fw2 Dw2 U B Dw' Lw2
*2. *Lw2 R D2 L' Lw2 R2 Dw' Fw' Lw2 Fw Dw Bw2 F' Uw B2 D Lw' Uw Bw R Uw B2 L' R' Uw2 L2 Lw2 Fw D2 U' L2 B2 Rw D' B Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Rw Dw' Rw' B L F' Rw2 D U Fw F2 Rw U B F' Dw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw Lw'
*3. *Dw Lw2 R Uw B Bw F' L' Rw' U R D' R2 Fw D2 Rw2 Uw R' Uw U' Bw2 Uw' Bw' R Fw Lw' B2 Uw' F' D Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 U L' B2 Fw F U L D2 B2 Bw2 F2 U' Rw' Uw Bw' Rw' R D Bw2 Fw D2 Dw Fw Uw2 L' Rw
*4. *D' U L' Bw' F2 Uw2 L' D L' Lw Rw R' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw F L Rw R' Fw' L Rw2 R2 Uw' R Fw2 F D' U2 Fw2 Lw B2 R2 B2 Uw' Lw D Rw' R' Dw' L2 Rw B U B' F2 Lw2 D' Dw F' D2 Bw2 Fw' U2 R2 D2 Fw' R
*5. *F2 L Lw Rw2 Bw2 Uw' L F D Lw2 Dw2 L2 Rw' R D' B' L' Lw2 Rw R2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 R2 F' R F2 Uw2 B F' Uw2 B' F2 D' U2 B' Lw2 Dw2 Lw Rw2 F' D2 B L2 Bw D' B R' Bw Fw Dw Lw R' Fw2 Dw U' Bw' Uw2 Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' 2D 2B' 3F2 2L' F' 2U2 R2 3F' D2 2D' L2 3R' R' D' 3F' 2F' 2R 3U2 B 2F' D 2D2 2L2 B2 D2 2D 3R2 D' 3U' 2B2 F' 2L2 R' 2B2 2F2 R 2U' B2 2B F' D L2 2R 3U' U' R' B2 D 3U' R2 2B2 2F 3R2 2B' 3F2 2F2 2R B2 F 2D2 3U' U2 3R' 2B2 L' 3R' R' 3F 2R' 3F2 R 3U 3R2 2D 3U 3F2 L 2L 3U'
*2. *3R 2B2 F 2L' 3R R D' 2R' U2 B D2 2F2 F2 L 2L2 3R2 B' 3U2 U' F2 2L2 2R' 3U' R 2D' 2L2 F 3U 3F 2D' 2U' 3R2 R2 3F L U 2L2 B2 3F2 2U U2 B D' 3F F 2D 3R' B2 3F L2 B 2F' 2L2 2R2 3F2 D' 2F2 2R' D' 3U' U2 2F' 2U2 U B2 F 2L2 R 3F' 2F 2U2 2B' 3U' 2L D' U2 L' 2L2 R' F2
*3. *F 2L 2B' F 2D 2L' F D 2U2 U' B2 2U 3R' B2 L' 2D' 2U 2B 3F F' L' 2L2 3R2 2B 2F' L' 3U' 2L' 2R' 2D2 F 3R 2B F 2R2 D' 2R' B' 2L2 R' B2 2B2 2F2 D2 3R' 3U B2 2D 3U2 2U U' L2 2L D' 2R2 2U B' D U B' 2F F2 3R D2 B' L2 2L2 F 2L' F' D 3R2 R U 2F 3U2 F' 3R2 B2 3R
*4. *2L2 3F2 L2 3R' 2R' R2 3U' U' 2B' F2 2U 3F2 2F2 F2 2U' B' L 2D2 2L D 3F R 2D' 3R B2 2B 2L' R2 U' 2L2 3R 2R 2F' F 3U 2U2 B 2F' F 2L' 3U2 2F2 L2 2R 2D2 B 2R U 2L 3R 2D' 2U L' 2R 3F' 2D' U2 3F2 2D 2F' R' 2F' 2L2 R 2U 2B2 3F 2L B2 3U' B L2 3F' 3R' 2R' 3F2 D 2L2 2R' R
*5. *U2 3F' 3U' F 3U' 3R2 3F' D' 2D 2L 3U' 2F' D' R2 D L2 3R2 2R' R2 D 2U 2L' 2R' U 2F 2D2 3U2 U2 L 2D 2U L2 2F D' 2D' 2U 3F' F' 3R2 2D2 3R' 2D' B' 2D U2 2R' R 2D 2U' 2B' 3U2 L2 3R2 2U 2L2 D2 2F' 2U' 2B' 2D' F L2 B 2F 2U2 3R 2R' 2U 2B2 3U2 R2 B' 3F2 L2 U' 3F' F 2D 2B2 L

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' 2B2 3F2 L 3R R 3U 3R 3B2 L2 3L2 3F R D2 B 3U2 L' 2R2 D2 2L 3L' 3D 3F2 R' 2D2 3F' F2 2L' 3R 3U2 L' 2B2 3R2 B F2 3L 3B2 U 3L' 3F' 3R2 2B2 3B 3F' 3D' U 3B' 2R' 2D2 2U2 3R2 U' 3L 2U2 3F' L' 3R2 2B 3D2 3F 3D' U' R2 D U2 2F' 3U 2L2 3L' 2R 2U' U2 B2 F2 2U 3L' D 3D' B 2F 3U' U 2R' 2F2 L 3B' 2U 2F 3R' 3U 2F2 F L' 2L 3R U 3L' 2B' L2 2L
*2. *3L2 3B2 2F2 2L 2D2 U2 3L2 2F 2D2 2U' 3F 3R' 2R' 2D2 2U2 F' 3U U' 3L' 2B2 2R R' 2B' 3B2 U' 3R2 3F D2 F' D' U L' 2D 3B' 2L2 3U 2R2 B2 2L' 2B' 2D F' 2U2 3L' D 3D' 3U2 2B' 3F 2R2 R2 3B D2 B 3B 3R' 2F' L' 3F' L' 2U2 2L' 3L 3U2 3B U F 3L 2B2 3B 3F2 D' 3B D 2B2 3L 2R B2 D 3L 3R 2R 2B2 3L2 F2 3R 2D U2 3B2 F2 R' 2B D2 3F 3D 2F2 2R F2 3L2 3R'
*3. *3F U L 2U 3L' D B 2D 3U' 2F2 R 2B' L' B2 2R2 2D2 U2 2B 2D2 L2 3U' 3F 2D' 2U2 3L D 2D 3R' 2B' 3B' F 2D 2B' F U2 3L' 3F 2L' 3L 3R' 2R2 2B2 U' L 2F 2U2 2L' R2 3F2 3R U L' 3R2 2R U L' 2R2 2B 3F2 2D' B' 2B 3F2 2F2 F2 D' 2D B2 D' 3D' R 3D2 U' B 3U U' 3R2 B L2 2B2 3F 3U L' R' 3B' D2 B' R2 2D 2F2 3R2 U2 B D2 2D2 2R2 R2 U 2R 2D
*4. *D' 2D' 3U 3F' 2U 2F' R 3B' 2F2 2D2 U B2 3B 3F' 3D 3L' D2 2D 2U' 3R' 2D2 B2 3B2 3U2 U' 2L2 2F2 3D' U' 3B 2U2 2F 3D' F' R' 2B2 L' 3R2 D 2D2 B 2F' U 2R' B' 3B R 3B' 3U' L2 F2 2D2 L' 2L2 3R R B 3L 3U2 R2 3D' 3L2 3D' 2B2 3U' U 3R' F 2D' B' 3F' 2R' 3U2 3B' 2U' R D' 3U' 3L' R B 2B' F D' 3U 2L2 2D2 3U' U2 R 2U 2L R2 3B' F' 3R' 2F2 2L2 2R' 3D
*5. *L' B2 D2 L 3L' B' 2D 2F U2 3B2 3L' 3U' 3L 3B2 3L U 2R 2B 3L2 2R' 2F R 2F D F2 L2 3D' F 2D 2L2 3R' R2 U 3B' 2L' 3F2 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R' 2U' 2R2 R' 3B' D 2D' 2U 3F2 U B 3B' 3F2 2F2 3U' 3B2 2F2 U2 F2 3U R2 F 2L 3L' 3R 2R 2B2 3D' 3R2 3B 3F2 L2 2L 2R 2B2 2D' 3U 2L2 R' 3D2 B' 2B2 2F D 2D' 3L2 2B 3F2 D' U2 2L2 2D2 2U2 L2 3F2 F2 R2 B' 2L2 3L' 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U R' F2 U F' U' F U2
*2. *R U F2 U2 R2 F' U F2 U
*3. *F' R U2 F U' R2 U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U B2 R' B2 U' R2 B L B' D B' F R2 D2 F2 L' R'
*2. *L2 B D2 L' B' U' R2 B2 F' D2 U' L' D' R' D R2 D U'
*3. *U L' R' D2 B' U' F D' B2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 D R' F2 D U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Uw' U' Fw2 R2 U F2 L2 U Rw B F R D2 U L' D U B Fw' L B2 Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw' Rw B2 Uw2 Fw' F D' B D2 U Fw D'
*2. *Fw2 Uw' Rw F Rw Fw U F L' Fw Rw R D U B' Fw2 F2 D2 B2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw2 R2 D Uw2 L' R' F' Rw2 Fw' R D2 B R Uw Rw F' D' Fw'
*3. *U2 L' Rw2 B Uw' Rw' D B' F L U' Rw' Fw L' D Rw U' Rw U2 F2 Rw' Uw' R2 U' F Uw' B' U2 B L Uw' Rw R B2 Fw2 F' D' R B Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B Fw2 Lw Bw Fw Dw B' D' Lw2 B' F L2 B' Fw2 D Dw Uw L2 Bw' U2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 D Uw2 U L2 B2 Fw U2 Fw Lw Fw Uw L' Lw2 R Uw2 F2 R Uw Bw' Fw2 D' Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' L2 Lw F2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Bw R' Bw' F'
*2. *B' F' Dw U Bw2 Fw D Dw' R' Bw Dw' Uw2 U B2 F' L Rw' B' D2 R' D2 Dw' U L Rw Dw2 U' B2 Bw2 L2 B' Bw2 R2 F2 D' Rw' B2 Bw' F Lw B2 D2 Dw Uw Lw Rw2 B Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw R2 Uw L F' D L2 Dw F Uw
*3. *L U' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F D F Dw' Uw Lw Rw R2 U2 B' Uw Lw2 U2 Rw R2 Fw' L' D2 U' Lw2 B' U Fw' D Rw Dw' Lw' R' Bw2 Rw' B Uw U' R' B2 Dw B2 U2 L' R2 Dw2 Uw2 U L' F' R2 D2 U' Fw2 L2 B2 Bw Dw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' 2R2 B' 2B' F R2 2D 3R' 2B 2F2 3U' 2F' R2 3F2 3U2 U B 2B U' L 2U2 R 3U2 3F2 3U' 2F2 D' 2D' U F' L' 2R 2D 3F' 2L' 2D' 3U2 L 2B' 3R D 2U 2B' 2L U' 2F2 3R' 2F2 3U2 B' 2U2 3F2 2F' D' 2F' 2R' D 2D 3R' 2R' U2 2R' 2B 3F' 3R 2U' 2B' 2L2 2F2 3R 3U2 2F2 3U 2L2 D' 2U2 L2 R U2 F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 3R2 B' 2F' 2D2 L2 U2 3F' R2 2D' L2 2L B 3F 3L 2U' U 3L' 2B2 2D' 3R 3B' R2 U 2L2 2U 3F2 2F' 3R 2R2 3D' 3U' R' 3B2 3U' 3R D2 2L 3F' 3U2 F D' 3B 2R' F 3U 3B 2U F2 D' 3R' 2U2 L' 3L D2 2D2 3D 2F' 2R 2F2 3U 3L2 3R2 R 3F 2L' U 3F 3R' U2 2B D' 3L2 2R 3B2 U B2 2R' R 2D2 U' 2F2 2D2 B2 2D 3L2 2D' 3B 2F L 2U' L 2D 3F' 2R2 D2 3R F L2 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D B' F2 R D B2 L' F' L' U' B R' D B2 R2 U2 F'
*2. *B F U' R2 B2 D' R2 B D' B D' B' F U F2 L' R' U'
*3. *B2 F U' B R2 U' F L U F L2 R U' F2 L2 U' F U'
*4. *L' U2 F2 U' B2 D L B2 U2 R B L U2 R' U2 R2 D'
*5. *U2 L' B F2 R B R D' B' F' R' U' B2 F2 R' B D'
*6. *B2 L2 D U2 L B R' B' D2 B L B F D2 R' D2 R' B' U'
*7. *D2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 B L R' F U L2 U' R'
*8. *B' U' L' B' U2 F L2 R' D U2 R' D' U2 R U' B L2
*9. *D U2 R2 F' R F L2 D F U L B2 D B R' U2
*10. *B' F L F D B' R F2 U R U2 R B2 R2 U2 B F2
*11. *D' F' L2 U B' U' B D R D R U R' F' U2 R2 F
*12. *D2 R U R' U' F R F L' U' B' L U' B F' D2 B' F2
*13. *L2 U2 L F L2 F R' B2 F' U' R B2 L2 U' L R' B' U'
*14. *B2 R' F' R2 D U F U' B' L R' F' R2 B2 U2 R F L2 U'
*15. *B2 L' D2 U' R2 D' L' F U B2 F' D B2 F D2 F2 L2
*16. *B2 L2 U2 R2 B' D' B' F2 L' B2 F L R2 U' B2 R2 F' R'
*17. *R2 D L' R' U F' D' F' D B2 R U L2 R D' B' U' R
*18. *U' L B2 F2 U L' D2 U2 R2 U F' L2 D B' D L' F
*19. *F' R2 B' D2 U R F' U' L' D L2 F2 L D F' L U
*20. *L2 B' R B D L' U' R2 U2 B U' L2 U2 R2 D2 L U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' F' R B2 U' R B F' U F' U2 F2 D' L D L2 D
*2. *F D2 L F' L D' R' D2 R2 B2 L2 U F R2 B' D L' R'
*3. *U2 R2 F' D B' U2 F R B' D2 F U L2 F2 R B F2 L2 U'
*4. *D F U' L' B2 D' R D2 U B2 R' B D' R U2 L2 B F
*5. *F2 R2 D' L' R2 B D R B2 R D B' D2 R U2 F' U' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L U F D R2 U' L F U' F' R2 F' D' F2 R' B D2 U'
*2. *L R' B L B2 U2 F2 U R' D2 L D F' D F' L' U2
*3. *D L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 R U F' U' B' L R F2 U L' F2
*4. *F' D' U F' U' R' D2 B2 F L2 D2 R' F2 L U' L D' B'
*5. *B' U' L R D2 U2 F D' L' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 D R2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' B' D' L2 F2 U2 R D' U L2 D' R U' F' R B2 D' U
*2. *B R F' D F' R2 D2 U2 F L' B2 L B' D2 F U2 F2 R2
*3. *B L2 U B' F2 L B' F' D' B' F' R B' D F2 D F' U'
*4. *D' L2 B' D R' D' R B2 L' D' B' U L B' L' D' F U
*5. *U2 L' B' D U2 F' D' L' F' D B2 U' R' B' L B2 F U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 U R2 U2 R' F' R2 U F' L' B' F' R F D' U R D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' R U2 F' R2 F' R' F2
*3. *D R2 D2 F L' U2 L' B2 D2 L' B D2 L2 B' F2 L2 R U'
*4. *Fw2 U2 B Rw2 U' Rw' B Rw2 F' L Fw' F' L' Rw2 D B D' R B2 D Uw' B2 R B2 Fw2 Rw U2 F' U2 R2 D2 U' R' D' Rw F' Rw2 D L2 Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U' F2 R' U F U' R2 U
*3. *D2 B L U F' L R2 U' B2 F L' B U F2 L R' F U2
*4. *D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L' R Fw L2 Fw2 Rw2 D Uw2 Rw' Uw F2 L' U L B Fw2 L Uw' Fw L B' Uw U Fw F2 U2 Fw' U' L2 U' Fw2 R F2
*5. *Dw Lw2 Rw D Lw2 B' Rw F' D Uw Lw2 Bw2 Uw L2 D L Rw' F2 D2 Uw' B F' D' Lw R2 D' Rw Bw' Fw' D2 Fw L2 Bw' D' Rw D' U2 Lw' Dw Lw Uw B2 Rw U Fw' Uw R D' Rw' Dw Lw U' Lw' Rw2 R' Uw' Lw Rw' Uw2 Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B L' R L U' B R' L' l b' u'
*2. *U' L' R' U L' R' B U L' r' b u
*3. *U' B' U' B U' R U' l r b'
*4. *U B' L R' L B U B' l' r' b' u
*5. *B' L U' L' U' R' B' L' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-3) (0,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (0,4) (0,2) (1,2) (-5,0) (-1,2) (-3,4) (0,2) (4,0) (0,5) (6,0) (4,3) (6,3) (0,2) (0,0)
*2. *(3,6) (0,-3) (-2,5) (6,0) (4,0) (0,1) (-4,3) (3,2) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,0) (2,0) (0,2) (0,3) (6,4) (3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,5) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,3) (2,3) (0,3) (-5,4) (0,5) (-2,0) (-4,1) (-5,0) (0,5) (6,4) (-4,4) (1,0) (6,3) (0,0)
*4. *(-5,6) (0,6) (-4,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (5,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (2,5) (4,0)
*5. *(-5,0) (0,5) (-3,0) (3,4) (3,2) (0,3) (-4,1) (0,4) (0,3) (-2,4) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (2,0) (-3,4) (0,2) (-4,4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R' B F L R' F B' L R' L' B' F' L R F' B L F R' F L R' L' F
*2. *L R' L' B' R' F B' F' R' L R L F' R' F L B R' F' R' F' R F' B' L'
*3. *L' R' B' F R' L F' B' L B F' L' F' B R' F B R' B F L B' L R' B'
*4. *F B F' R' L B' F R L' B R L' F' R F' R F B' F B F' B' L B' R'
*5. *L B' L R B R L F B R' F' R' F' L' F' L' B' F L' B R B' R F L


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 2, 2011)

5x5 : 1:30.62, 1:36.27, 1:34.18, (1:36.95), (1:28.22) = 1:33.69

4x4 : 43.27 first solve. Will finish later


----------



## nccube (Jul 2, 2011)

*2x2:* 1.07, 2.97, 2.14, 2.35, 2.47 = *2.32*
LOL 1st cube
*3x3:* 9.72, 11.56, 11.67, 10.76, 9.95 = *10.75*
LOL 1st cube
*OH:* 21.38, 21.36, 19.98, 20.64, 19.95 = *20.66*


----------



## cubernya (Jul 2, 2011)

3x3 : 34.76, 43.39, 36.57, (45.03), (33.38) - Avg5 38.24
Magic : 1.85, 1.54, (1.87), (1.33), 1.42 - Avg5 1.60
FMC : 22 moves - R D L U' B' U F2 B' L F R L2 U2 R F2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 F2


BTW, I had my magic for all of 3 days when I did those solves, and never had a magic before that. Pretty good for just starting it


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 2, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (1.47), 3.33, 2.25, 4.49, (6.31) = *3.36* Wrong CLL on last 2 solves 
*3x3x3:* (11.98), 13.27, 13.43, (14.53), 13.74 = *13.48*
*FMC: 29 moves* D' F R2 D2 R' F L' R F L2 F' R' F L' F L D' L' D' F D' F' D2 F D' U2 R B F


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U R2 U2 R' F' R2 U F' L' B' F' R F D' U R D'
Inverse scramble: D R' U' D F' R' F B L F U' R2 F R U2 R2 U' R2
Start with inverse
2x2x2: F' B' R' U2 (4)
Switch to normal (premoves U2 R B F)
2x2x3: D' F R2 D2 R' (9)
Block: F L' F L (13)
Solve more pieces: F L D' L' F (18)
Lefty sune to leave 3 corners: F' D' F D' F' D2 F D' (24)
Solution so far is: D' F R2 D2 R' F L' *F L F L D' L' D' F D' F' D2 F D' U2 R B F (24)
Insert at * R F L2 F' R' F L2 F' to cancel 3 moves


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 2, 2011)

2x2: 1.09, 2.43, 1.54, 2.28, 1.49 = 1.77 - lol 
3x3: 7.45, 15.83, 8.59, 9.66, 9.54 = 9.26
4x4: 46.02, 47.77, 43.56, 1:18.64, 38.89 = 45.79
5x5: 1:26.49, 1:35.84, 1:20.66, 1:28.64, 1:25.11 = 1:26.75
6x6: 2:44.42, 2:58.06, 2:41.43, 2:53.12, 2:40.86 = 2:46.32
7x7: 4:24.14, 4:49.08, 4:15.91, 4:29.99, 4:15.57 = 4:23.35
2x2 BLD: DNF(17.02), 8.90, 10.87+ = 8.90
3x3 BLD: 58.27, 57.70, 56.15 = 56.15 - WTF? 
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 19.31, 19.12, 16.26, 14.85, 21.78 = 18.23
3x3 WF:
2-4 relay: 1:06.07
2-5 relay: 2:30.94
Clock:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: 6.31, 4.76, 2.92, 3.43, 3.86 = 4.01
Square-1: 28.88, 20.06, 20.42, 19.46, 19.86 = 20.11


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 2, 2011)

2x2: (1.03), (4.55), 2.04, 3.27, 3.16 = 2.82
3x3: 10.78, (18.37), 13.95+, 11.05, (9.46) = 11.93 new PB
4x4: (55.15), 43.91, (41.94), 44.44, 48.96 = 45.77
5x5:
3x3 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 17.76, (19.23), (13.65), 14.18, 16.38 = 16.11


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 2, 2011)

MrMoney

5BLD: 33:10, 31:51


----------



## Xishem (Jul 2, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 2.07, 8.94, 4.14, 5.22, 4.99 = *4.78*
Comment: 1st scramble 
*3x3x3:* 15.58, 26.01, 17.06, 18.17, 18.38 = *17.87*
Comment: Trying out CN. I like it.
*4x4x4:* 1:43.75, DNF, 2:40.87, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Got uber frustrated...
*2-4 Relay:* 1:52.84
Comment: PB
*2-5 Relay:* 4:53.42
Comment: PB
*Pyraminx:* 20.77, 13.98, 14.01, 17.64, 31.94 = *17.47*


----------



## emolover (Jul 3, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.89
1.30, 5.20, 4.32, 3.89, 3.45
Easy!
*3x3*: 18.06
12.10, 18.55, 19.64, 16.84, 18.78
That was god awful. 
*4x4*: 1:24.50
1:28.93, 1:24.89, 1:29.80, 1:15.99, 1:19.67
That kind of sucked.
*5x5*: 2:21.61 
2:23.02, 2:21.80, 2:20.00, 2:27.63, 2:19.25
Good!
*6x6*: 4:16.51
4:22.25, 4:04.09, 4:06.50, 4:41.35, 4:20.78
PB!
*7x7*: 7:20.42 PB
6:56.44PB, 7:35.96, 7:25.32, 7:48.02, 6:59.99
I like the last solve! Both PB!
*2-4*: 1:47.18 
*2-5*: 4:17.30


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 4, 2011)

*2x2:* (1.20) 3.96 3.48 (4.15) 3.24 => 3.56
Comment: Easy scrambles, as others have noted.

I didn't bring many cubes with me to China and I don't have much time anyway, so I haven't been doing as much as usual for the last few weeks.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 4, 2011)

*2x2*: 1.31, 3.13, 2.96, 2.56, 3.11 = 2.88
*3x3*: 11.02, 13.06, 13.41, 8.68, 11.50 = 11.86
*5x5*: 2:10.38, 2:04.63, 2:05.08, 2:00.78, 1:58.21 = 2:03.50
*OH*: 18.43, 22.43, 21.63, 17.80, 22.18 = 20.75
*2x2bld*: 49.34+, 1:05.05, DNF = 49.34
*3x3bld*: 3:58.46, DNS, DNS = 3.58.46
*MTS*: 2.12.55, 1:15.96, 2:03.88, 2:18.88, 1:06,52 = 1:50.80
*sq1*: 34.58, 38.39, 28.13, 28.94, 31.28 = 31.60
*pyra*: 4.80, 3.77, 3.22, 3.58, 3.28 = 3.54
*mega*: 1:06.30, 1:00.53, 55.46, 56.36, 1:01.13 = 59.67
*skewb*: 18.52, 15.40, 23.16, 13.16, 17.16 = 17.03
*FMC*: 39


Spoiler



norm: R2 U R2 U2 R' F' R2 U F' L' B' F' R F D' U R D'
inv: D R' U' D F' R' F B L F U' R2 F R U2 R2 U' R2

NORM:
2x2x2: D2 F R L F U2 [6/6]
pseudo F2L-1: R' F2 R' L' F' L D R' F' [9/15]

INV:
F2L + OLL: D2 R2 U' R U R' F2 L F' R' F L' F2 [13/28]
PLL: F' R2 F R F' R2 B R' F R B' R2 [11/39]

solution: D2 F R L F U2 R' F2 R' L' F' L D R' F' R2 B R' F' R B' R2 F R' F' R2 F' L F' R F L' F2 R U' R' U R2 D2



hoping for some nice points even though I don't have a working 4x4x4 =D


----------



## irontwig (Jul 4, 2011)

FMC: 27 moves



Spoiler



R D2 F R2 D' F' R' D2 F' D' F2 D2 F D' F' R' D' R D R' D' R D2 U2 R B F

On the inverse: F' B' R' U2 [2x2x2]

Switch to normal:

R D2 F R2 D' F' R' [2x2x3+2 pairs]
D2 F' D' F2 [F2L-1]
D2 F D' F' [Tripod]
R' D' R D R' D' R D2 [Finish]
U2 R B F [Undo pre-moves]

Just stupid luck, but whatever.


----------



## RubiksNub (Jul 5, 2011)

*2x2*: (2.25) 4.34 2.82 4.20 (4.47) = *3.79*.
*3x3*: 17.33 (20.48) 14.12 19.29 (12.43) = *16.91*.
*3x3 OH*: (29.66) (37.60) 34.08 32.47 31.82 = *32.79*.
*Pyraminx*: 16.88 13.92 (16.90) 13.93 (12.71) = *14.91*.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 5, 2011)

Will do later


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 5, 2011)

*2x2x2* 1.82, 4.80, 3.44, 5.34, 6.01 = 4.53
*3x3x3* 14.17, 14.73, 15.49, 15.37, 13.47 = 14.76
*4x4x4* 1:14.98, 1:22.73, 1:30.09, 1:05.67,1:19.29 = 1:19.00
*5x5x5* 2:07.88, 2:12.51, 2:07.45, 2:14.94, 2:16.58 = 2:11.78
*6x6x6* 3:58.78, 4:07.41, 4:23.36, 4:22.13,4:10.06 = 4:13.20
*2x2x2 BLD* 1:09.51, 45.67, DNF(38.37) = 45.67
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF(2:19.61), DNF(2:05.75),1:55.93 = 1:55.93
Yay PB
*4x4x4 BLD* DNF(18:58.89), DNS, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multi BLD* 2/3 18:14.54
The one that was wrong was off by two edge pieces that needed to be flipped, I just missed that one was in the correct spot but flipped while memorizing. 
*3x3x3 OH* 28.22, 32.04, 26.84, 22.11,30.69 = 28.58
*3x3x3 FMC* 47 HTM


Spoiler



R D2 L’ D’ L B2 U R’ D R D’ R U’ B2 F’ D2 F2 D F2 D F2 D2 F’ L D L’ D’ R F R’ D2 F2 D’ F D F’ B R B’ D2 R2 D F U2 R B F


My inverse scramble worked this time so I guess I should always write the solution out with no rotations. 
*2-4* 1:31.11
*2-5* 3:51.87
*Magic* 2.09, 1.68, 4.77, 1.96, 1.75 = 1.93
*Master Magic* 12.88, 4.68, 5.40 7.69, 6.68 = 6.59
*Clock* 38.31, 39.37, 27.76, 44.09, 37.40 = 38.36
*Megaminx* 1:12.80, 1:17.32, 1:18.74,1:08.39, 1:05.24 = 1:12.84
*Pyraminx* 14.10, 12.36, 8.93, 7.78, 12.87 = 11.39


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 5, 2011)

skewb: (6.28), 7.50, (8.65), 8.09, 7.31=> 7.63
FMC: 45


Spoiler



2x2x3 block: x2 R L' B2 L D' R2 F z2 B' R' U
two F2L pairs: z'y R U R U' R2 U F' U F R U R'
1L edge: y U' M' U M
OLLCP: y2 R U R' y' r' U r U' r' U' r
EPLL: U y2 R2 U S' U2 S U R2


----------



## Brest (Jul 5, 2011)

Brest:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 26*


Spoiler



Scramble:
R2 U R2 U2 R' F' R2 U F' L' B' F' R F D' U R D'

Solution: U2 B' R' F' B2 U2 D' F D L' F L F R' F R U L2 B L' F' L B' L2 U' F2 (26)

U2 B' R' F' B2 U2 : 2x2x2 & 2 CE pairs
D' F D : siamese F2L & 2 pairs
L' F L : F2L-1 & 2 pairs
F R' F R U L @ F' L' U' F2 : leave 3 corners
Insert @ (L B L' F' L B' L' F) cancels 4 moves

U2 B' R' F' B2 U2 D' F D L' F L F R' F R U L L B L' F' L B' L' F F' L' U' F2


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 6, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.91, (8.09), (2.92), 5.94, 6.33 = *5.40* 
*3x3:* 12.06, (16.00), 15.13, 14.62+, (10.78) = *13.94*
*4x4:* 1:07.03, (1:04.80), 1:12.41, (1:16.52), 1:11.77 = *1:10.40*
*5x5:* 2:31.25, (2:48.02), 2:11.89, 2:13.79, (2:07.17) = *2:18.97*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:34.24*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:13.14*
*3x3 OH:* 38.03, 36.02, 36.79, (27.58), (44.99) = *36.95*
_Comment: Wtf, my cube is really bad at the moment, but this is no excuse._
*Pyraminx:* (15.99), 14.93, (8.87), 11.25, 9.86 = *12.01*

*2x2 BLD:* 21.44, 28.40, 21.50 = *21.44* 
*3x3 BLD:* 59.08, DNF, 46.09= *46.09*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 6:50.14, 5:38.23 = *5:38.23*
*5x5 BLD:* 11:52.94, 10:35.52, DNF = *10:35.52*
*7x7 BLD:* = *DNF*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 17/20 (59:52.60)= *14 points*
_Comment: Fail. Too much BLD for one day, I almost fell asleep._
*3x3 MTS* DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 3:02.22 = *DNF*
_Forgot to memo a two swap, 2 flipped edges, 2 flipped edges, 2 flipped edges._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3 Multi BLD:* 17/20 (59:52.60)= *14 points*
> _Comment: Fail. Too much BLD for one day, I almost fell asleep._


 
Hah, I beat you (barely, due to time - same number of points!). As for your amount of BLD in one day, even I think you're crazy.  It's amazing that you can do a respectable 20-cube attempt with all that other BLD. I'm glad you gave the 7BLD a try - hopefully the next one will go better.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 6, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hah, I beat you (barely, due to time - same number of points!). As for your amount of BLD in one day, even I think you're crazy.  It's amazing that you can do a respectable 20-cube attempt with all that other BLD. I'm glad you gave the 7BLD a try - hopefully the next one will go better.


Thank you, and again congratulations on your excellent multi score! 

I did the 20 cube attempt last night, along with lots of 3BLD and a couple of 5BLD DNFs from the BLD race. 
Seeing as it's the holidays I might try 7BLD again next week, first I need to solve it. I probably should learn how to 7x7 speed solve, because at the moment it takes me at least 20-25 minutes to solve it! 
This is the same reason I learnt how to speed solve 5x5, I didn't like the idea of taking so long to resolve it after a DNF.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 6, 2011)

http://goo.gl/zBcLp
Hey Mike. Maybe this will give you some encouragement? 

We should do OHITA training at Nationals or something!

statue


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> http://goo.gl/zBcLp
> Hey Mike. Maybe this will give you some encouragement?
> 
> We should do OHITA training at Nationals or something!


 
Ugh - I sort of knew it had been going badly lately - no time to actually practice. This week was better, though - almost sub-9 again. (I'll get my results posted soon.)

I would love some instruction at Nationals - your technique must be very very different.


----------



## okayama (Jul 6, 2011)

*7x7x7*: (9:04.65), 7:54.63, 7:46.55, (7:36.09), 7:56.62 = 7:52.60

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:15.55, DNF [2:48.84],
2nd: 2 flipped edges left, memo miss.

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [13:36.24],
1st: Off by 2 centers, memo miss. memo: 6:05.53, fast.

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [30:58.67], DNF [29:06.48],
1st: Off by 2 +-centers, memo miss. memo: 15:43.09, fast.
2st: ??? not so much pieces solved. memo: 15:30 or so, fast.

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/5 (45:16.06) memo: 30:46

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF  couldn't find any good skeleton.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 6, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 28.38 [ 12], 58.60 [ 15], 58.43 [ 16] = *28.38* one good attempt, two bad
*3x3BLD:* DNF [2:25.44, 50], 1:32.06 [ 36], 1:27.71 [ 41] = *1:27.71* two good attempts
*4x4BLD:* DNF [6:03.57, 2:52], DNF [7:39.73, 3:52], 7:00.80 [ 3:25] = *7:00.80* made a good last one and only two centers wrong on the first
*5x5BLD:* DNF [14:50, 8:18], DNF [14:50, 8:08], 15:15 [ 8:57] = *15:15* Consistently good times and no sup-9 memo, I like that.
*6x6BLD:* DNF [36:20, 20:50] = *DNF* Arrgh, two stupid -obliques on top/back. 
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:11:53, 42:30] = *DNF* This one close too, only some +-centers (as if I didn't know how to handle them, pah!)
*Multi:* *3/11 = DNF* in 1:00:00 [44:00] Eleven is too many for me. Particularly when the scrambles were rather hard.

@Zane: Good Multi if not as good as 19/20 . How close was the 7-BLD DNF?
I guess it's only a question of a little more practice and you'll make it.

@Mike: I take it you had a 14/14 Multi success, congratulations !

*2x2:* 8.97, 15.92, 14.19, 16.59, 23.52 = *15.57* silly
*3x3:* 1:07.05, 47.27, 1:03.68, 48.61, 53.67 = *55.32* wow, that felt unfamiliar


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job on the BLD, Mats - you beat me on 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5 this week, and I thought I did okay on all of them until I saw your times. 

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.11, 9.46, 9.40, 9.22, 8.93 = *9.18*
*3x3x3:* 24.21, 26.21, 26.75, 24.52, 23.28 = *24.98*
Comment: Unbelievably bad. Sometimes it just goes like this for me.
*4x4x4:* 1:35.75 [O], 1:39.18 [OP], 1:47.65 [P], 1:23.00 [P], 1:43.58 [P] = *1:39.50*
Comment: My really good QJ broke this week (best 4x4x4 I’ve ever touched, including all those ones I’ve scrambled for others in competitions).  I’m using a mini QJ now, which is okay, but it’s not nearly as good.
*5x5x5:* 2:26.69, 2:17.21, 2:28.18, 2:20.91, 2:34.65 = *2:25.26*
Comment: This was really good, but I guess it was lucky, because I’ve been a lot worse on 5x5x5 since this.
*6x6x6:* 5:53.50 [OP], 5:16.44 [OP], 5:12.81 [O], 5:03.38 [O], 5:21.68 = *5:16.98*
*7x7x7:* 7:14.17, 7:25.61, 6:48.24, 6:41.93, 7:11.84 = *7:04.75*
Comment: A couple of great solves in there!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 20.44, 28.96, 26.93 = *20.44*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:31.66], 1:28.53, DNF [1:20.50] = *1:28.53*
Comment: First one off by M slice and 5 edges; third one had two corners twisted – I twisted them in the wrong direction.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:18.66 [3:25], DNF [9:07.27, 4:47], 7:24.10 [3:35] = *7:18.66*
Comment: Second one badly scrambled.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:24.81 [9:08], 15:33.04 [8:17], DNF [13:38.14, 7:13] = *15:24.81*
Comment: Third one off by 3 centrals – I mismemorized them.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [36:10.24, 16:45]
Comment: Off by 4 inner X centers, 2 obliques, and 3 outer wings. I was actually headed for a sub-30 attempt, but I couldn’t remember one of the locations in my last set of wings; I had to figure out what all the letters were by process of elimination before I could remember them, and then it turned out it was already wrong.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *50:16.58* [26:29]
Comment: It really is true - it is still always thrilling to get a 7x7x7 right, no matter how bad the time. This time my memo didn't feel secure enough after the first refresh pass, so I did a second pass, which is why it was so slow. I'm glad I did it, because even with that, I forgot one location on wings and had to figure it out by process of elimination. Wings are the worst ones to forget, because process of elimination is so much slower on them than it is on centers.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *14/14 = 14 points, 56:23.68* [38:13]
Comment: Wonderful! Now my problem is, I don’t know what to do next week to top it. I guess I could go for 15 by doing the last one like a regular 3x3x3 solve, but that doesn’t usually work very well. I’m sure I’m not fast enough to do 15 the normal way, and 16 is out of the question.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.38, 38.86, 37.47, 40.56, 39.68 = *39.70*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:28.46, 2:09.28, 2:02.09, 2:21.81, 2:12.88 = *2:14.66*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:26.54, 3:03.08, 1:28.41, 1:08.49, 1:08.90 = *1:21.28*
Comment: Messed up PLL and had to start over on second one.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*



Spoiler



L’ F2 L2 R’ D’ L’ D F R2 U’ R2 U F R2 F’ D2 L’ U2 L D L’ U2 L R’ D F D’ F’ R F D F R2 F2 R U2 R B F

premoves for 2x2x2: U2 R B F
2x2x3: L’ F2 L2 R’ D’ L’ D F
add premoves F2 R2 F2 R for 3x cross
4th pair: R2 U’ R2 U F R2 F’
OLL: D’ . R’ D F D’ F’ R F D F’
insert at .: D’ L’ U2 L D L’ U2 L
D’ D’ become D2 before insertion; F’ F2 become F before premoves.

Comment: Bad result. But it’s interesting I had the same start (ending?) as irontwig’s 27-mover. I found it the hard way, though – I saw it with premoves; I never got around to trying the inverse scramble.


*2-4 relay:* *2:15.86* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *4:58.19* [O]
*Magic:* 9.13, 8.38, 22.09, 9.38, 8.56 = *9.02*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.58, 6.15, 4.28, 4.38, 3.86 = *4.17*
*Clock:* 3:15.02 [0:26], 15.81, 15.56, 14.38, 16.41 = *15.93*
Comment: On BLD solve, got slowed down by not remembering the centers.
*MegaMinx:* DNF [24:46.87, 12:42], 2:41.59, 2:48.08, 2:32.30, 2:41.40 = *2:43.69*
Comment: Wow, this was all so fast! The BLD solve was just off by 3 edges mispermuted but oriented correctly (I memorized X instead of Y, memorizing X twice). This was the easiest BLD scramble I’ve ever had on megaminx: only 8 edges misoriented, 2 cycles of edges, and one cycle of corners. It also went very smoothly; I never had to fix any memorization mistakes, which is rare for me. As for the speedsolves, they were also outrageously fast. We’ll see how they go next week – I think maybe I was just lucky this week.
*Pyraminx:* 1:14.36, 9.63, 9.93, 14.56, 14.03 = *12.84*
*Square-1:* 6:22.93 [4:12], 32.31, 35.86, 29.53, 25.88 = *32.57*
Comment: BLD case QS (upside down). Nice speedsolves.
*Skewb:* DNF [2:49.22, 1:30], 18.00, 18.56, 16.41, 12.61 = *17.66*
Comment: BLD solve off by 3 centers.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 7, 2011)

*2x2:*7.82, 11.74, 6.89, 11.05, 12.71=10.20
*3x3:*32.95, 30.53, 30.93, 24.47, 31.37=30.94


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 7, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> 3x3 BLD: 58.27, 57.70, 56.15 = 56.15 - WTF?


Very good. :tu


MatsBergsten said:


> How close was the 7-BLD DNF?


If you scrambled the yellow side a bit, it would've passed as a scramble. 
The problem was turning the wrong slices during centers and wings.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 7, 2011)

*2x2x2* (4.92) (11.99) 8.88 8.82 11.01 = 9.57
*3x3x3* 24.17 21.81 (18.67) 19.76 (24.33) = 21.91
*3x3OH* (47.09) 36.79 33.29 (27.47) 34.95 = 35.01


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 8, 2011)

2x2: 1.72, 3.68, 3.60, 4.99, 3.43 = 3.57
3X3: 11.48, 14.50, 13.87, 13.65, 12.96 = 13.49
4x4: 1:17.00, 1:11.45, 1:16.79, 1:14.91, DNF(1:15.50) = 1:16.23
5x5: 2:10.54, 2:24.97, 2:15.84, 2:10.03, 2:18.65 = 2:15.01
2x2 BLD: DNF(1:30.65), DNF(53.44), 2:11.81 = 2:11.81
3X3 OH: 26.10, 22.21, 30.16, 24.81, 25.78 = 25.56
234 Relay: 1:44.93
2345 Relay: 4:24.00
Clock: 27.89, 25.63, 24.19, 28.12, 23.78 = 25.90
Pyraminx: 6.00, 4.09, 4.14, 5.85, 6.36 = 5.33
Square-1: 35.17, 34.12, 37.31, 39.77, 36.24 = 36.24


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 8, 2011)

2x2x2: (2.56) - 6.47 - 6.11 - 6.18 - (7.88) = 6.25 (First scramble  )
3x3x3: 19.52 - (17.53) - 19.95 - (21.50) - 19.16 = 19.54 (17 was a OLL skip, 21 was 3-look OLL + E-perm  )
4x4x4: 1:28.26 - 1:26.68 - 1:28.47 - (1:37.34) - (1:23.93) = 1:27.80 ( <3 K4  )
5x5x5: (3:18.76) - 3:15.29 - 3:13.73 - 3:14.21 - (3:10.80) = 3:14.41 
2BLD: 1:24.13 - 1:32.14 - 53.77 = 1:16.68 (slow, but accurate.)
3BLD: 3:54.73 - 5:13.58 - 5:31.47 = 4:53.26 (yay, got all 3  )
MultiBLD: 0/2 (8:58.81)
3x3x3OH: (45.14) - (47.32) - 46.92 - 46.73 - 46.08 = 46.58 
3x3x3MTS: 1:30.45 - (1:46.57) - 1:28.78 - 1:26.98 - (1:19.45) = 1:28.73
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:15.65
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 5:24.11 
Magic: 1.26 - (1.21) - (1.29) - 1.29 - 1.24 = 1.26
Clock: (31.35) - 29.62 - (26.46) - 28.21 - 27.26 = 28.36 
MegaMinx: (1:58.38) - (1:53.73) - 1:54.50 - 1:58.00 - 1:58.15 = 1:56.88 
PyraMinx: 10.49 - 9.88 - 7.27 - (12.63) - (6.75) = 9.21
Square-1: 1:21.45 - 1:24.35 - (1:46.56) - 1:20.65 - (1:17.67) = 1:22.15
Skewb: 7.82 - 7.46 - (8.26) - (6.35) - 6.96
FMC: 57 HTM


Spoiler



B R' B' F' L' B' (2X2X2) (6/6)
L D2 L' D L' F L F2 D' (2X2X3) (9/15)
R' F2 R F2 R U' R2 U (F2L-1E) (8/23)	
F U F' U' F2 R' F2 R (SETUP TO LL) (8/31)
L F2 L' F2 L'U L U' (OLL) (8/39)
R' F2 R' F2 L F' R' F' R' F R F2 L' F2 R F R F2(PLL)(18/57)


----------



## emolover (Jul 8, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> R' F2 R' F2 L F' R' F' R' F R F2 L' F2 R F R F2(PLL)(18/57)


 
Why did you use a 18 move F perm? Mine is 14.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why did you use a 18 move F perm? Mine is 14.


 
Really? What is it?


----------



## Attila (Jul 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> 3x3 : 34.76, 43.39, 36.57, (45.03), (33.38) - Avg5 38.24
> Magic : 1.85, 1.54, (1.87), (1.33), 1.42 - Avg5 1.60
> FMC : 22 moves - R D L U' B' U F2 B' L F R L2 U2 R F2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 F2
> 
> ...


 Please, do not submit computer FMC solution.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 8, 2011)

It's not. Just because it might match what a computer gives you doesn't mean it's computer generated.


----------



## Attila (Jul 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> It's not. Just because it might match what a computer gives you doesn't mean it's computer generated.


Explain, how you solved, please.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> It's not. Just because it might match what a computer gives you doesn't mean it's computer generated.


 
By our rules, an explanation is required here. Please explain how you worked it out; without an explanation, technically your solution should not count. We may not always insist on a detailed explanation for ones that are obvious (such as a normal CFOP solution), but this one is very non-intuitive and so needs an explanation.

I would love to see how you reasoned this one out; so would lots of other people here, I'm sure.

I notice that this requirement is not explicitly posted, but it has traditionally been enforced by Arnaud from the start of the weekly competitions. Since it has been followed pretty reasonably since I took over, I haven't needed to restate the unposted rule until now. Note that this requirement actually follows from the official WCA event rules, which state: "E2f) The competitor must be able to give a clear explanation of the solution." I would hope that someone submitting a solution such as yours in an official competition would be required to do the same.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 8, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Really? What is it?


 I have a 14 move one as well so i'm assuming we have the same no it's R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U F which I think is very good.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 8, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (16.15), (18.95), 17.42, 16.63, 17.82 = *17.29*
*5x5x5*: (1:53.65), 1:57.55, 1:58.42, 2:01.29, (2:06.50) = *1:59.09*
*6x6x6*: 3:26.70, 3:43.39, (3:44.01), (3:17.92), 3:28.11 = *3:32.73*
*Multi-BLD*: *2/2 in 15:59.82*
_Many memo errors, I really need to start doing BLD regularly._


----------



## cubernya (Jul 8, 2011)

The solve was 2 days ago, all I can tell from looking at the solution is that it was a form of block building


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 8, 2011)

3x3 OH: (DNF(42.17)), 49.03, (32.50), 39.65, 40.44 = 43.04 avg5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> The solve was 2 days ago, all I can tell from looking at the solution is that it was a form of block building


 
Then it should not count. (Unless you take it upon yourself to come up with a valid explanation.) Next time provide an explanation, or it will once again not count.

I must admit that I seriously doubt you did this; anyone who successfully did a 22-move solution would certainly have kept notes on how they accomplished such a spectacular feat. This is a WR-equalling solution, you know. Also, from looking at the solution, it is certainly not a normal block-building solution; if you really did this yourself (rather than with the help of a computer), you certainly would have had to use some advanced techniques, which you would have been able to enlighten us with.


----------



## Attila (Jul 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> The solve was 2 days ago, all I can tell from looking at the solution is that it was a form of block building


 
LOL. At first sight obviously, that this two-phase algorithm. Not block-building. You should remove of your post the FMC result.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2011)

Attila said:


> LOL. At first sight obviously, that this two-phase algorithm. Not block-building. You should remove of your post the FMC result.



Attila is right - all the double-turn moves at the end are a dead giveaway.

Attila, I was just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. If someone could find a quick, easy way to do a two-phase solution by hand in under an hour, it would obviously revolutionize FMC. I guess I was (sillily) hoping he had found a way to do just that.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 8, 2011)

If you want to remove the FMC from the post, feel free to. All I'm saying is it was 2 days old and all I could tell by looking at the solution (and performing it on the cube at same time) is it was a form of blockbuilding


----------



## Jakube (Jul 8, 2011)

*2x2x2: *4.25, 5.19, (3.28), 5.89, (7.70) = *5.11* _WTF???_
*3x3x3: *19.13, (19.31), 18.48, 17.09, (16.22) = *18.23* 
*4x4x4: *(1:15.39), 1:21.19, 1:28.43, 1:30.99, (1:36.82) = *1:26.87* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF(39.50), 47.60, DNF(42.88) = *47.60*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF(1:35.22), 1:25.03, 1:39.36 = *1:25.03*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(52.08), 30.00, 35.89, (29.26), 38.60 = *34.83* 
*3x3x3 With Feet: *2:33.93, 2:36.30, (2:51.53), 2:41.90, (2:18.11) = *2:37.38* _slow_
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:51.81*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:42.90*


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 8, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:04.64 1:05.88 DNF

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 53.88 DNF 1:26.54 DNF DNF = DNF
comment: 53.88 is my new pb single!
*4x4x4:* 6:17.40 DNF 5:50.99 4:57.19 DNF = DNF
comment: sub-5! w00t!!
*5x5x5:* 12:55.14 11:40.72 DNF DNS DNS = DNF

I was going to do more solves today, but then I decided to drive to the beach and watch the launch of shuttle Atlantis in person instead


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 9, 2011)

_2x2_ - 3.92 8.07 5.95 6.30 7.35 = *6.50*
_3x3_ - 18.74 22.54 18.42 19.62 19.16 = *19.17*
_7x7_ - 5.55.72 5.26.52 5.28.83 6.10.90 5.39.52 = *5.41.36*
_3x3 OH_ - 39.44 46.94 40.30 47.76 36.88 = *42.23*
_FMC_ - *47*


Spoiler



D B L D R' D'
L U' L' B L' B' L
U' F U' F' U' B U B'
U R U' R' L' U' L
R U R' U R U
B U B' U' R' U'
y' R U R' U R U2 R



_Comment - I've had so much work this week, I've been pretty much getting in at night and going straight to bed - next week should be back to normal though._


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 9, 2011)

*Cubenovice*

FMC: *29 HTM*



Spoiler



U2 . R' B R2 square
F' D' F square
L B D' siamese
R D' R' D R2 D2 makes F2L-slot with two CE pairs
F D F D' F' D F' D' leaves three corners

at . insert U' L2 U R' U' L2 U R to cancel 3 moves 

final solution:
U L2 U R' U' L2 U B R2 F' D' F L B D' R D' R' D R2 D2 F D F D' F' D F' D' 29 HTM


----------



## guusrs (Jul 9, 2011)

FMC: *29*



Spoiler



scramble: R2 U R2 U2 R' F' R2 U F' L' B' F' R F D' U R D'
sove: B R' D' R B' L' F' D F2 D' F R F' R' F' R D' F2 D F2 B L2 B' R2 F2 L' B2 L B' (29)

solve on inverse scamble with pre-move [L]
2x2x3: B L' L2 L F2 R2 B L2 B' (9+1)
F2L: F2 D' F2 D R' F R F R' (18+1)
LL: F' D F2 D' F L B R'D R B' L' (30+1)
undo pre-move: L (29)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 9, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> If you want to remove the FMC from the post, feel free to. All I'm saying is it was 2 days old and all I could tell by looking at the solution (and performing it on the cube at same time) is it was a form of blockbuilding



Lol no! *YOU* should remove the FMC result from the post.

You could have at least tried to give an explantion when Atilla called you out.
The last three double turns where obviously just undoing of some pre-moves and your blockbuilding was alo very innovatie.

But I understand, those are the typical things you forget straight away after the solve is over...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 9, 2011)

Preliminary results: *Mike is back* on top 

*2x2x2*(21)

 1.77 SimonWestlund
 2.32 nccube
 2.70 cuberkid10
 2.82 Yes, We Can!
 2.88 Odder
 3.36 kinch2002
 3.56 Evan Liu
 3.57 rickcube
 3.70 chicken9290
 3.79 RubiksNub
 3.89 emolover
 4.53 dimwmuni
 4.78 Xishem
 5.11 Jakube
 5.39 Zane_C
 6.25 MaeLSTRoM
 6.53 James Ludlow
 9.18 Mike Hughey
 9.57 insane569
 10.20 kprox1994
 15.57 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(22)

 9.26 SimonWestlund
 10.76 nccube
 11.46 chicken9290
 11.86 Odder
 11.93 Yes, We Can!
 12.85 cuberkid10
 13.48 kinch2002
 13.49 rickcube
 13.94 Zane_C
 14.76 dimwmuni
 16.91 RubiksNub
 17.29 Keroma12
 17.87 Xishem
 18.23 Jakube
 19.17 James Ludlow
 19.54 MaeLSTRoM
 21.91 insane569
 24.98 Mike Hughey
 30.94 kprox1994
 38.24 theZcuber
 55.32 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(12)

 45.77 Yes, We Can!
 45.78 SimonWestlund
 1:03.64 cuberkid10
 1:10.40 Zane_C
 1:16.23 rickcube
 1:18.90 dimwmuni
 1:24.50 emolover
 1:26.87 Jakube
 1:27.80 MaeLSTRoM
 1:39.50 Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Xishem
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:26.75 SimonWestlund
 1:33.69 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:59.09 Keroma12
 2:03.50 Odder
 2:11.78 dimwmuni
 2:15.01 rickcube
 2:18.98 Zane_C
 2:21.61 emolover
 2:25.26 Mike Hughey
 2:54.20 cuberkid10
 3:14.41 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:46.32 SimonWestlund
 3:32.73 Keroma12
 4:14.25 dimwmuni
 4:16.51 emolover
 5:16.98 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:23.35 SimonWestlund
 5:41.36 James Ludlow
 7:04.75 Mike Hughey
 7:20.42 emolover
 7:52.60 okayama
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 16.11 Yes, We Can!
 18.23 SimonWestlund
 20.66 nccube
 20.75 Odder
 25.56 rickcube
 27.88 dimwmuni
 29.95 cuberkid10
 32.79 RubiksNub
 34.83 Jakube
 35.01 insane569
 36.95 Zane_C
 39.70 Mike Hughey
 42.23 James Ludlow
 43.04 masteranders1
 46.58 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:14.66 Mike Hughey
 2:37.38 Jakube
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 8.90 SimonWestlund
 20.44 Mike Hughey
 21.44 Zane_C
 28.38 MatsBergsten
 44.55 cuberkid10
 45.67 dimwmuni
 47.60 Jakube
 49.34 Odder
 53.77 MaeLSTRoM
 2:11.81 rickcube
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 46.09 Zane_C
 56.15 SimonWestlund
 1:04.64 cmhardw
 1:25.03 Jakube
 1:27.71 MatsBergsten
 1:28.53 Mike Hughey
 1:55.93 dimwmuni
 2:15.55 okayama
 3:54.73 MaeLSTRoM
 3:58.46 Odder
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:38.23 Zane_C
 7:00.80 MatsBergsten
 7:18.66 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jakube
 DNF dimwmuni
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:35.52 Zane_C
15:15.00 MatsBergsten
15:24.81 Mike Hughey
31:51.00 MrMoney
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

50:16.58 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

14/14 (56:23)  Mike Hughey
17/20 (59:52)  Zane_C
11/13 (60:00)  Jakube
5/5 (45:16)  okayama
2/2 (15:59)  Keroma12
2/3 (18:14)  dimwmuni
0/2 ( 8:58)  MaeLSTRoM
3/11 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:05.80 cuberkid10
 1:21.28 Mike Hughey
 1:28.74 MaeLSTRoM
 1:50.80 Odder
 DNF Zane_C
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 1:06.07 SimonWestlund
 1:14.76 cuberkid10
 1:31.11 dimwmuni
 1:34.24 Zane_C
 1:44.93 rickcube
 1:47.18 emolover
 1:51.81 Jakube
 1:52.84 Xishem
 2:15.65 MaeLSTRoM
 2:15.86 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:30.94 SimonWestlund
 3:51.87 dimwmuni
 3:58.13 cuberkid10
 4:13.14 Zane_C
 4:17.30 emolover
 4:24.00 rickcube
 4:42.90 Jakube
 4:53.42 Xishem
 4:58.19 Mike Hughey
 5:24.11 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(5)

 1.26 MaeLSTRoM
 1.60 cuberkid10
 1.60 theZcuber
 1.93 dimwmuni
 9.02 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.17 Mike Hughey
 6.59 dimwmuni
*Skewb*(5)

 7.41 MaeLSTRoM
 7.63 Sa967St
 15.97 cuberkid10
 17.03 Odder
 17.66 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(4)

 15.93 Mike Hughey
 25.90 rickcube
 28.36 MaeLSTRoM
 38.36 dimwmuni
*Pyraminx*(10)

 3.54 Odder
 4.02 SimonWestlund
 5.33 rickcube
 8.81 cuberkid10
 9.21 MaeLSTRoM
 11.39 dimwmuni
 12.01 Zane_C
 12.84 Mike Hughey
 14.91 RubiksNub
 17.47 Xishem
*Megaminx*(5)

 59.34 Odder
 1:14.32 dimwmuni
 1:56.88 MaeLSTRoM
 2:10.49 cuberkid10
 2:43.69 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(6)

 20.11 SimonWestlund
 31.60 Odder
 32.57 cuberkid10
 32.57 Mike Hughey
 36.24 rickcube
 1:22.15 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

26 Brest
27 irontwig
29 guusrs
29 Cubenovice
29 kinch2002
39 Mike Hughey
39 Odder
45 Sa967St
47 James Ludlow
47 dimwmuni
57 MaeLSTRoM
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

235 Mike Hughey
205 Zane_C
194 SimonWestlund
164 dimwmuni
148 cuberkid10
139 Odder
122 MaeLSTRoM
122 Jakube
114 rickcube
105 MatsBergsten
76 Yes, We Can!
66 emolover
63 nccube
57 kinch2002
50 Keroma12
50 James Ludlow
46 okayama
45 RubiksNub
43 Xishem
38 chicken9290
28 cmhardw
24 insane569
22 Brest
21 irontwig
20 Sa967St
20 Cubenovice
20 guusrs
17 Evan Liu
16 Hyprul 9-ty2
11 theZcuber
11 MrMoney
11 kprox1994
6 masteranders1


----------



## Jakube (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry Mats, I did the Multi-BLD today in the morning, but then I had to leave for work. Can you add it, please?

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 11/13 in 1:00.00*
_Memo: 44:17
Time ran out, I was on the 12th cube, when 1 hour was over, but I continued solving and got a 13/13 in 1:02.39. The time problem was, because I solved the 8th cube with the memo of the 9th, relized it when I wanted to solve the next one, undid the things, solved it the right way. 
But although - it´s the best result I ever managed _


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 10, 2011)

*2x2:* 1.46, 2.86, 2.32, 2.93, 3.07= *2.71* 
*3x3:* 12.49, 13.79, 12.26, 13.79, 12.04= *12.85*
*4x4:* 1:01.45, 1:00.82, 1:05.81, 1:03.66, 1:07.37= *1:03.64*
*5x5:* 2:52.97, 2:31.08, 3:03.08, 3:00.20, 2:49.42= *2:54.20*
*OH:* 30.13, 30.40, 33.62, 23.93, 29.33= *29.95*
*MTS:* 1:03.28, 1:07.25, 1:01.67, 1:15.60, 1:06.87= *1:05.80*
*2+3+4:* *1:14.76*
*2+3+4+5:* *3:58.13*
*Pyraminx:* 8.00, 12.80, 7.94, 7.49, 10.50= *8.81*
*Megaminx:* 2:21.80, 2:06.90, 2:12.82, 2:11.76, 1:56.86= *2:10.49*
*Skewb:* 10.09, 20.53, 18.74, 18.51, 10.66= *15.97*
*Square-1:* 33.39, 34.40, 23.53, 32.84, 31.48= *32.57*
*Magic:* 1.32, 1.51, 1.89, 1.97, 1.40= *1.60*
*2x2 BLD:* 44.55, DNF, 53.64= *49.09*

Sorry I'm late. :3 Loved the 2x2 scrambles this week. I had to jam a chinaminx edge into my mf8 megaminx so I could do megaminx. It fits.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> *2x2:* 1.46, 2.86, 2.32, 2.93, 3.07= *2.71*
> *3x3:* 12.49, 13.79, 12.26, 13.79, 12.04= *12.85*
> *4x4:* 1:01.45, 1:00.82, 1:05.81, 1:03.66, 1:07.37= *1:03.64*
> *OH:* 30.13, 30.40, 33.62, 23.93, 29.33= *29.95*
> *2+3+4:* *1:14.76*


 
Hmmm, why don't you want to compete in next weeks comp (nr 28)?
Or are those times and solves you did earlier and just haven't had time to enter until now?


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 10, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.7 avg5 [2.12, 4.61, 3.07, 4.86, 3.42]
3x3x3: 11.46 avg5 [9.76, 13.17, 10.53, 11.74, 12.11]


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 10, 2011)

I've had all the times saved on my iPod touch, but my computer has been acting weird and I haven't been able to enter them until today.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 11, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I've had all the times saved on my iPod touch, but my computer has been acting weird and I haven't been able to enter them until today.


 
Totally ok, your times are in now .


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(DNF) 7.90 (5.94) 7.28 7.05 = *7.41*
*3x3x3: *19.96 18.86 20.33 (18.81) (22.58) = *19.72*
*4x4x4: *(1:21.09) 1:08.34 1:20.03 (1:05.69) 1:11.06 = *1:13.14*
*5x5x5: *2:09.36 (1:59.38) (2:32.56) 2:07.25 2:11.15 = *2:09.25*
*6x6x6: *4:04.56 (4:14.91) (3:45.43) 4:07.96 4:00.91 = *4:04.48*
*7x7x7: *6:08.08 (6:27.88) 6:09.30 6:15.00 (6:07.22) = *6:10.79*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF (1:36.25) = *1:36.25*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 4:15.55 DNF = *4:15.55*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *39.75 34.77 (42.36) (28.91) 39.00 = *37.84*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *52.97 1:04.53 1:01.22 1:11.30 1:03.08 = *1:02.94* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:46.81) = *1:46.81*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(3:54.77) = *3:54.77*
*Magic: *1.78 (2.02) 1.71 1.94 (1.59) = *1.81*
*Master Magic: *5.40 (4.69) (6.02) 5.03 5.72 = *5.38*
*Clock: *(DNF) DNF 23.86 31.06 (17.34) = *DNF*
*MegaMinx: *(3:03.36) 3:17.38 (3:28.96) 3:10.05 3:08.47 = *3:11.97*
*Pyraminx: *11.96 (7.03) 10.81 12.96 (13.55) = *11.91*
*Square-1: *(1:07.43) (52.34) 56.31 1:07.43 53.90 = *59.21*


----------

